# Messages



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

I logged into my messages and had everyone rec'd and sent since I joined. It took me a while to clear them out.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Since people complained about lost pm's with the last move to a new server they wanted to make sure nobody could say that again


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

And I say... Amen to that!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Apologies we didn't mention to expect the reappearance of PMs.  Unfortunately, in the data conversion process, the old system doesn't clearly flag deleted messages in the database (and they're never actually deleted out of the database).  We erred on the side of caution and imported all of them so as to not lose any PMs during the move.


----------



## meateater (May 26, 2010)

It's all good. It just took a bit to delete them.


----------

